# Baby Pigeon Care



## DjangoBob (Apr 17, 2014)

I came into possession of what I'm pretty sure are a pair of baby pigeon. This is more than a bit outside of my normal range of expertise with animals, but their nest was disrupting a commercial AC unit and they had to be removed. I've had a bit of luck getting them to eat some wetted bread, but I'm completely lost for the most part. I have them in a box with their nest currently and apart from examining them to figure out what they were(I'd initially assumed they were crow) I haven't handled them much. I really have no idea how old they are, they're just starting to get adult feathers.

I called maybe a half dozen rescue places yesterday and no one seems interested in taking them, and it's not like I can just put them back. Trespassing issues aside(my father was the one who removed them) the nest had disrupted the AC unit and as unfortunate as it is we do get hired to make that kind of thing work.

Any advice is welcome, I got a picture of 'em if that'll help at all.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey, thanks for helping these two out. The first thing you should do is put them on a heating pad (set low) in a nice dark place. When they are warm give them a hydrating solution (a pinch of salt and sugar in water). They are over a week old( 10-13 days i guess don't remember properly  ). You should feed them with kaytee hand feeding bird formula and make them drink water regularly. (At this age, they won't drink water on their own so use an eye dropper to put some water in their beak please be careful the water by all means should not get below their tongue so put the tip of the eye dropper above the tongue and push it a little inside (before the throat) and squeeze it, try dipping their beaks in water first if they drink like that you can be saved from this trouble)Sorry, I am not experienced in rescuing pigeons especially this young so I can't be of much help to you but there are many experienced people here who will help you out ;there have also been many such threads before on this forum so try browsing through them.
-Rubeena


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hi there. first is some heat. if you have a heating pad that does not shut off that would be great, on low under a towel with the box they are in ontop of the towel, they should also have a towel in the box, if you roll it up and make a donut around them it helps to to feel in the nest. 

if they feel warm to the touch then they can be fed if the crop is empty. the crop- it is a holding area for food infront of their chest/throat it should feel squishy or ballon like, if they have food in it it feel a bit like a beanie baby.

what to feed. kaytee exact hand feeding formula, warm and consistancy like apple sauce. 

how to feed. try using a small baby bottle with the tip of the nipple cut, cut enough the beak fits in and they can open their mouth to gulp the food. pigeons eat from inside their parent's mouth so this mimicks that. they don't gape like robins and sparrows do. 

fill the crop till it looks just a bit bigger, we can show pictures later of a good amount. 10ml may be good to start.

feed again only when the crop is about empty, a night they should be fine. they are just about at the age where they can have defrosted peas or corn..but that will be the next step. lets see how you do with this.


----------

